# Best parts of Sheffield to live



## kazza007 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am looking to move 'up north' to steeltown.  Have seen some nice bits, but looking for personal views...ideally somewhere leafy and affluent, decent nearby stores, green space, with low crime..with crosspool, totley, beauchief, millhouses...would be looking at the lower end of the price scale.  Any opinion of these?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 2, 2012)

Wooodseats is meant to be alright.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 2, 2012)

That seat where Clegg is going to get fucked out of.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 2, 2012)

Hallam.  Full of students and people who used to be middle class lib dem voters.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 2, 2012)

I live around Greystones/Hunters Bar - it's about as leafy as I want to get but still near a main road and in a terraced house. All the places you mention are quiet but fairly far out (hence lower end of the price scale) - I suppose the big money leafy areas are places like Fulwood, Ranmoor and the bit of Nether Edge with the massive houses. 

I'm not sure I'd have a preference of all the places you mention - all a bit too far out for me. Fair old walk into town from any of them (1hr plus).

Not sure that was much help - but happy to help with any specific questions.


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2012)

leafy, affluent and cheap?  no bleeding chance.

you can find many places near a park tho, at a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 3, 2012)

When I was a student there I lived in the Devonshire Quarter, not sure how expensive that would be now though?


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2012)

actually, quite a few of the riverside flats seem to be bloody cheap at the mo.  you'd almost think they'd built far too many of them and can't get rid


----------



## blairsh (May 7, 2012)

Got a few mates who live in Upperthorpe, it has many charms, good few real ales pubs in the vacinity(if you're into that sort of thing) good few green spaces surrounding it (Ruskins Park and the Ponderosa) decent local shops, decent sense of community

Not too sure on prices, though the places you mention don't strike me as perhaps the cheapest in terms of your requirements. What are you going to be doing with yourself "oop" here?


----------



## Blagsta (May 7, 2012)

I lived around Psalter Lane/Hunters Bar 20 years ago, very green and lovely parks which you can walk through right out to the peaks.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2012)

Near the station for easy escape to leeds and civilization


----------

